# Beijing and Shanghai, one city,one photo!



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Beijing


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

shanghai


----------



## loveyuri (Sep 26, 2008)

wow！


----------



## Nanjing (Feb 7, 2009)

These two cities are gigantic :nuts:


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Great.


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow those are AWESOME. I can't believe I have lived in those two cities! Amazing! The Beijing one is the best panorama I have ever seen of Beijing. It is facing the mountains instead of taken from the mountains. Shanghai has more people, but Beijing definately covers more area


----------



## Proud of Dragon (Aug 12, 2009)

China rocks!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

:eek2: :applause:


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Severiano said:


> Wow those are AWESOME. I can't believe I have lived in those two cities! Amazing! The Beijing one is the best panorama I have ever seen of Beijing. It is facing the mountains instead of taken from the mountains. Shanghai has more people, but Beijing definately covers more area


----------------------------------------------------

yes, it seems that beijing covers more area by it`s centre city, but shanghai has more satellite cities, they compose a better worked team together with the centre city, make the metropolis larger extention than beijing, there is a earth--light-show picure(i don`t know how to say it) made by satellite though which we can get an idea of the scale of them


----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge!


----------



## zenith_suv (Apr 18, 2008)

wow !!

they are concrete jungles as far as the eye can see.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinese version of _A Tale of Two Cities_.
Beijing and Shanghai in Sinosphere world can be compared to London and New York in Anglo-Saxon world.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those photos are indeed awesome :applause: like that of course:


>


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

shenzhen city


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

wow,the shenzhen pano is also the best one Ive ever seen, but i would like to see some night shots as well, must be awsome during the night.And also the pano of Guangzhou too, can someone plz post it


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

i still like this photo of beijing,you can clearly see beihai,forbidden city...it shows so much culture and history of beijing,those are the essence of this great city.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

awesome!西直门是不是哪个马甲，怎么突然冒出来带来很多猛图


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

哈，当然不是了，从不做马甲。图很多都是新北京论坛上的。


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

xizhimen said:


> i still like this photo of beijing,you can clearly see beihai,forbidden city...it shows so much culture and history of beijing,those are the essence of this great city.



yes, i like it too, it`s a combination of modern and tradition, but i don`t think that traditionl part represent beijing`s essence , yes, it does in many chinese cities, but it does not to beijing , even though beijing has many historic block or some other places of interest, but the essence of beijing is creative, and that compose the primary competition of the city


----------

